# I'd like to



## maroon (30 Dec 2013)

Hi
I've got an unwanted Xmas gift to sell an Osprey Momentum bag.
How do I go about posting my ad????


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2013)

You have to have been a member for 30 days or more before you can post in the classified section.
So next week you will be able to place your advert.


----------



## maroon (30 Dec 2013)

Ok thanks Ian


----------

